# Excess RCI inventory



## jlp879 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm an II member, and have enjoyed some great values in II's XYZ and Getaway programs.  

I understand that RCI has the same benefits to their members, but don't they also have a portal where they sell unused weeks to the general public?  

I'd like to pick up a couple cheap vacation weeks for this spring and I'd also like to experience some RCI resorts in Southern California.


----------



## momeason (Mar 28, 2012)

I just bought a TS that is dual affiliated and I may also want to try RCI for last minute vacations. I would like to know of the success flexible travelers have had recently with last call and other last minute programs at RCI.


----------



## theo (Mar 28, 2012)

*Portals, with a "s" (i.e., PLURAL)...*



jlp879 said:


> I understand that RCI has the same benefits to their members, but don't they also have a portal where they sell unused weeks to the general public?



RCI actually owns or controls several different outlets from which they rent out weeks to the general public. To cite just one specific example, RCI also owns Leisure Link. I can't think of the names of some of the other RCI rental "outlets" off the top of my head, having long ago eliminated RCI entirely from my vocabulary, thought processes and memory bank... 

P.S. Whether or not the RCI weeks inventory rented out through their assorted channels is all "excess inventory" is a matter of speculation (...and also a former class action lawsuit). Some believe and have openly asserted that some of that prime rental inventory is actually deposits from owners which somehow never quite make it into exchange pool availability. I don't personally claim to know (...or care). :ignore:


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 28, 2012)

jlp879 said:


> I understand that RCI has the same benefits to their members, but don't they also have a portal where they sell unused weeks to the general public?



This is their public website:

http://www.endless-vacation-rentals.com/


----------



## gravityrules (Mar 28, 2012)

Skyauction's 'Ready Set Go' weeks are RCI inventory, probably a lot of their resort specific weeks are too.  Be sure and read the fine print on any particular listing to determine your total price.   

http://www.skyauction.com/travel/ready-set


----------



## MaryH (Mar 29, 2012)

Damn, I saw a shearwater Kauai for April 7th in the inventory.  For a 300$+bid, it would be a great deal for someone that has a cancellable hotel reservation.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 29, 2012)

While RCI rentals (and it is not JUST excess inventory, but far too often prime weeks that had been deposited for exchange and put in the rental pool instead) have ruined them as an exchange company, it has made them attractive as a company to rent from.  Perhaps they should change their name to *R*ente *C*ondos *I*nstead.  I have picked up some good weeks at good times thanks to RCI's rentals, and at less than m/f, not even considering exchange fees.

I have one of those cheap longterm RCI memberships that have been availible in SA, but it will wind down before too long, and when it does I will just use the various non-member rental portals.  From some posts on t/s boards, sometimes those cost more than member rentals, but with much better cancellation provisions, and sometimes they are even less than RCI charges members.


----------



## 1songbird (Mar 29, 2012)

Is anybody else having trouble booking through RCI right now?  I tried about 3 or 4 times to book an exchange and I keep getting an error message!  Very frustrating!


----------



## kwelty (Mar 29, 2012)

gravityrules said:


> Skyauction's 'Ready Set Go' weeks are RCI inventory, probably a lot of their resort specific weeks are too.  Be sure and read the fine print on any particular listing to determine your total price.
> 
> http://www.skyauction.com/travel/ready-set



The "Ready Set Go" is a good deal on Skyauction, but I look for their "Home and Away" auction, http://www.skyauction.com/action/offer/2082067   as the charge is $249 + $20 + bid price versus $299+$20+bid price.  The $50 or $100 Travel Certificate that comes with it actually dose work as a discount off your next purchase.
This is a link for the current inventory; http://www.resortcerts.com/view


----------



## MaryH (Mar 29, 2012)

For the Shearwater, the $299 fee one has it in as normal but the $249 has an upgrade fee with something like $1500+ extra charge..


----------



## JustAllie (Mar 29, 2012)

1songbird said:


> Is anybody else having trouble booking through RCI right now?  I tried about 3 or 4 times to book an exchange and I keep getting an error message!  Very frustrating!



I think their website got slammed because they're having a 50% off Extra Vacations sale for certain spring and fall weeks.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 29, 2012)

JustAllie said:


> I think their website got slammed because they're having a 50% off Extra Vacations sale for certain spring and fall weeks.



Yes and I booked one. 7 nights for $217 plus tax (6 or 7%) plus a $25 new rebate as I am a Platinum member plus I used my $20 rebate from a prior Platinum RCI rebate that was on my account.


----------



## 1songbird (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, I was trying really hard to book one of those fantastic sale weeks but due to website and/or computer problems I missed out!  Glad for you Tuggers who were able to snag some of those awesome deals though.


----------

